# What am I missing?!



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

I need to start by saying that it is understood that one's needs to return to their comfort zone is not only normal, but in my opinion, 100% human. That "comfort zone" might be back to the UK or wherever "home" might be for them. Basically, where they made "home" in their mind and, one assumes, where they feel more at ease with the world and more equipped to fight the good fight at street level should the need arise - even with the beurocracy. Problem is, to be "street wise" you gotta speak the local lingo, or you're a soft target for con-men and lazy funcionarios alike.

But, and here lies my area of total ignorance, Fish and Chips??? 
Loads of people are saying they miss Fish and Chips.

Spain has fish and Spain has chips. Batter, good lord, just about everything has "A la romana" as an option. So, is it yesterday's lard that's missed? It can't be the Merluza or the Bacalao - we have that in spain by the ton. Is it eating it out of yesterdays Sunday Sport? - that's been done away with by Health and Safety in any case. So, it must be the lack of Take Away Fish and Chips - is that right? Is there really such an obvious gap in the market in Expatshire?! Surely not!!

For the record, my "miss" but not exactly a hate as the doctor would say "Are you insane!!!" - is the mass of ready to eat offerings in the UK that are simply not available here. Slices, just about all of them but specially hot pepper steak slice, Pork Pies, Cornish Pasties, Sausage Rolls. Scotch eggs - just about everything available at a good filling station that you can't get here even at the best supermarkets and for which Empanada, pitza slices or pigs in a blanket just don't do it.
...... oh and Salt and Vinegar crisps


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

I used to "think" I missed loads. I did think i missed fish and chips and when we went back to UK for a trip , would make a point of having a fish supper. Used to always go to the Bakers Oven for a Cheese and Onion pasty too. 
BUT now, 5 years on, I find I dont actually miss those things any more.Other people think I do and insist on fiving me fish and cips the first night back but it just doesn't do it for me anymore.
Hand on heart, I do not actually miss anything from the UK. My tastes have changed that much but if I should ever be unfortunate enough to have to leave Spain...then i will miss the fresh fish, patatas brava, sepia, paella, wonderful fat prawns, alioli, gazpacho andalucia, and lots of other things but always priced at a reasnable cost witout massive markups to line the pockets of manufacturers and supermarkets.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Xose said:


> I need to start by saying that it is understood that one's needs to return to their comfort zone is not only normal, but in my opinion, 100% human. That "comfort zone" might be back to the UK or wherever "home" might be for them. Basically, where they made "home" in their mind and, one assumes, where they feel more at ease with the world and more equipped to fight the good fight at street level should the need arise - even with the beurocracy. Problem is, to be "street wise" you gotta speak the local lingo, or you're a soft target for con-men and lazy funcionarios alike.
> 
> But, and here lies my area of total ignorance, Fish and Chips???
> Loads of people are saying they miss Fish and Chips.
> ...


It's the batter


I make it myself - better than any chippy (according to dh & the kids)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I never liked fish and chips, (I couldnt, I`m wheat intollerant and the batter, sadly contains wheat!!), my kids do tho, but theres a fish n chip shop in the nearby town (mrs Chippys!) that does them just as good as the ones in the UK. So its not actually a "miss"! Anything else we want from the UK we get from either Iceland in Fuengirola or theres always Gibraltar.

Its all about nostalgia and of course unavailability, this "missing stuff", the memory and the emotions that go with it isnt it! So What do I miss from the UK?? Well, lately I've been missing those rainy days, when you look out of the window and theres rain drops sliding down, its grey outside and looks bleak and miserable. I know I wouldnt want to see it for very long and its simply a kick back from all the arid, dry, hot sunshine and heat we have here, but in my opinion thats whay people miss things, cos they cant have em!!!!

I do miss my older daughters who are in the UK, but that said, I didnt see em that much when I lived there cos we were all busy and getting on with our lives, but I do miss them being just up the road

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I never liked fish and chips, (I couldnt, I`m wheat intollerant and the batter, sadly contains wheat!!), my kids do tho, but theres a fish n chip shop in the nearby town (mrs Chippys!) that does them just as good as the ones in the UK. So its not actually a "miss"! Anything else we want from the UK we get from either Iceland in Fuengirola or theres always Gibraltar.
> 
> Its all about nostalgia and of course unavailability, this "missing stuff", the memory and the emotions that go with it isnt it! So What do I miss from the UK?? Well, lately I've been missing those rainy days, when you look out of the window and theres rain drops sliding down, its grey outside and looks bleak and miserable. I know I wouldnt want to see it for very long and its simply a kick back from all the arid, dry, hot sunshine and heat we have here, but in my opinion thats whay people miss things, cos they cant have em!!!!
> 
> ...


just let me bookmark this for the end of October!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> just let me bookmark this for the end of October!!


LOL  true enough, I'll regret saying that wont I!!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Xose said:


> ...... oh and Salt and Vinegar crisps


Lays a la vinagreta are pretty good...


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

anles said:


> Lays a la vinagreta are pretty good...


....Lays "campesina" (???) are an adequate substitute for a cheese and onion type flavour too! 

Teabags!! A decent cup of tea.....parents bring them over for me - but as a lot of OH's family have lived in the UK at some point, they're all addicted to the stuff as well.....so supplies run short very quickly!! I do a lot of baking, but find it difficult to find a lot of the ingredients here - especially mixed dried fruit with peel, black treacle, golden syrup (for the trad. Xmas cake).....again, parents have loaded up the car for me this year!!:clap2:

xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> ....Lays "campesina" (???) are an adequate substitute for a cheese and onion type flavour too!
> 
> Teabags!! A decent cup of tea.....parents bring them over for me - but as a lot of OH's family have lived in the UK at some point, they're all addicted to the stuff as well.....so supplies run short very quickly!! I do a lot of baking, but find it difficult to find a lot of the ingredients here - especially mixed dried fruit with peel, black treacle, golden syrup (for the trad. Xmas cake).....again, parents have loaded up the car for me this year!!:clap2:
> 
> xx



You need an "Iceland/Waitrose" up there!!! They sell it all!!!! Mind you, I've seen tea bags, PG tips and Tetleys in Mercadona and Carrefour down my way!

Jo xxx


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Someone gave me a tin of treacle, which you are welcome to, as I can't make cakes. No oven....sigh, one day I suppose I'll get one!!
So next time you come over our way, let me know in advance and it's yours
xxxxx




QUOTE=Tallulah;174853]....Lays "campesina" (???) are an adequate substitute for a cheese and onion type flavour too! 

Teabags!! A decent cup of tea.....parents bring them over for me - but as a lot of OH's family have lived in the UK at some point, they're all addicted to the stuff as well.....so supplies run short very quickly!! I do a lot of baking, but find it difficult to find a lot of the ingredients here - especially mixed dried fruit with peel, black treacle, golden syrup (for the trad. Xmas cake).....again, parents have loaded up the car for me this year!!:clap2:

xx[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Jo,
I don't eat gluten either (except when I can't avoid it) as it makes my nerve pain worse (I have MS).
What do you use as a substitute?

I use almond flour and chestnut flour and when I lay my hands on it, chickpea flour.

xx












jojo said:


> I never liked fish and chips, (I couldnt, I`m wheat intollerant and the batter, sadly contains wheat!!), my kids do tho, but theres a fish n chip shop in the nearby town (mrs Chippys!) that does them just as good as the ones in the UK. So its not actually a "miss"! Anything else we want from the UK we get from either Iceland in Fuengirola or theres always Gibraltar.
> 
> Its all about nostalgia and of course unavailability, this "missing stuff", the memory and the emotions that go with it isnt it! So What do I miss from the UK?? Well, lately I've been missing those rainy days, when you look out of the window and theres rain drops sliding down, its grey outside and looks bleak and miserable. I know I wouldnt want to see it for very long and its simply a kick back from all the arid, dry, hot sunshine and heat we have here, but in my opinion thats whay people miss things, cos they cant have em!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Hi Jo,
> I don't eat gluten either (except when I can't avoid it) as it makes my nerve pain worse (I have MS).
> What do you use as a substitute?
> 
> ...



Thats interesting, I've had a theory for a long time that MS is made worse by Carbohydrates... wheat, sugar etc...?? I used to work in a Hospital that had a lot of end stage sufferers and my theory really seemed to be right!!?. A really strange illness, I hope you're not too badly affected. 

Anyway, I use Almond flour, I make really great cakes with it, pizzas and occasionally I make bread with it, altho it never looks very pretty or appertizing LOL

I find Almond flour really dear here and hard to find tho, so I dont get it often, I just eat other stuff "sin gluten"!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Someone gave me a tin of treacle, which you are welcome to, as I can't make cakes. No oven....sigh, one day I suppose I'll get one!!
> So next time you come over our way, let me know in advance and it's yours
> xxxxx
> 
> ...


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Me too! 
I eat a very low-carb diet and also I have high triglycerides that can lead to type 2 diabetes. 
I got so sick and tired of the fatigue that I went on a raw-food diet in 2007 for about 5 months.
The fatigue left and only returns if I eat too many carbs and/or gluten. 

It's transformed my life. You couldn't tell that I have MS now. 

When we came here house-hunting in 04, I noticed that I didn't feel drunk when walking around. It always happened in the UK.

I was ill in March as I'd run out of beta-interferon and thought I didn't need it anymore! I was just sticking to my diet and taking LDN (low dose naltrexone) but then had a big and scary relapse.
I spent 2 weeks in hospital here, learning lots of new Spanish medical terms (fuiste al baño for one!!) and my neuro got funding for me to restart beta-interferon again. 

I found a cheap supply of good fat blanched almonds last year and made lots of Paleolithic diet pancakes with them. I'm hoping that they will be in the same shop again in the autumn. 9 euros per kilo is a pretty good price - what do you think?
xxxxx




jojo said:


> Thats interesting, I've had a theory for a long time that MS is made worse by Carbohydrates... wheat, sugar etc...?? I used to work in a Hospital that had a lot of end stage sufferers and my theory really seemed to be right!!?. A really strange illness, I hope you're not too badly affected.
> 
> Anyway, I use Almond flour, I make really great cakes with it, pizzas and occasionally I make bread with it, altho it never looks very pretty or appertizing LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah, we are also blessed with many runner beans.
Some red tomatoes would be nice. I forgot to spray again with sulfato and we have blight. Which is very, very bad. 
Ginger cake would be very nice for Mr Diva. I don't eat wheat if possible.
Ooh greengage jam.
I'll swap you for some blackberry and apple jelly.
We made pear and ginger jam yesterday. Well, it's jam. But if it's good, I can't really tell. 
Yes, do drop in. G will probably insist!!
xxxxx







Tallulah said:


> Normatheexdiva said:
> 
> 
> > Someone gave me a tin of treacle, which you are welcome to, as I can't make cakes. No oven....sigh, one day I suppose I'll get one!!
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Me too!
> I eat a very low-carb diet and also I have high triglycerides that can lead to type 2 diabetes.
> I got so sick and tired of the fatigue that I went on a raw-food diet in 2007 for about 5 months.
> The fatigue left and only returns if I eat too many carbs and/or gluten.
> ...



OMG!!! You sound just like me diet wise! I used to have severe IBS, so bad that some mornings I couldnt leave the house! Around the same time my mother was diagnosed with Coeliacs disease (gluten intollerance). I was at the time very overweight, 16stone and rising. I thought I'd try the Atkins diet! I felt completely better within a week of starting it, I'd had ezcema which also cleared completely, lethargy and tiredness went.... and I lost 6 stone!!!

I late had tests which confirmed my gluten intollerance and the rest is history!!!

I try to eat a very basic paleolithic diet, but I dont always manage it, but I do always manage to stick to a low carb, no wheat diet and NO SUGAR and thats forever and I enjoy it!!!

9 euros a kilo sound brill. I buy little packs (dunno their weight, but probably about 60g) for 1.18€ in mercadonna!!! I wonder if I were to look a little harder around here, health food shops maybe?????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Unusually serious and prophetic contribution from me!

So alert all the trolls that _It's Showtime........._

I don't miss having my car stolen, broken into, or vandalised. I don't miss having garden artifacts and shed contents stolen. I don't miss grafitti and filth everywhere, and neither do I miss the one CCTV camera for every twelve people.

I shed no tears for living without speed cameras every few yards, and continual police checks on motorists.....yet when someone steals your vehicle there's never a camera or copper to be seen.

I can live without the obsessive PC culture where "Baa Baa Black Sheep" is seen as a racially motivated anthem and flying a Union jack is seen as racist.

I certainly don't miss being discriminated _against_ for being a white, Christian, educated, heterosexual male......or a system that discards it's elderly population as "expendable" while simultaneously throwing money at all the world's dross in the form of housing, cars, and brandname trainers.

I don't miss the inner city ghettoes populated by Social Security scroungers, Chavs, Nazis, Yardies, Hoodies, CrackHeads, Criminals......and the system that allows them to walk free after committing crimes. 
In the unlikely event of a custodial sentence the worst that can happen is if their government provided PlayStation breaks down.....and if it does they'll sue somebody for it.....using Legal Aid that the working population pays for.

And I'm not going to miss the battlefield that Britain is going to become when more and more of the population turn to extreme factions like the BNP.

Trust me, it's going to happen in our lifetime....and I thank God I'm 1500 miles away from it.

People say to me....it's not like that where I live. Maybe it isn't.....at the moment. But you can be damn sure it's coming your way soon.

That's why forums like this are so popular! In our younger days we never thought "one day I'll move to Spain". But time has changed things and the Britain we grew up in has gone. And it won't be coming back.

So many Brits just feel they have to get out....at any cost. So they'll go anywhere....even godforsaken Eastern European countries with third world status. Cos they feel that _anywhere_ has to be better than their current environment.

In the 22nd century, Historians will look back on this era as the one where Brits became modern day gypsies.....spreading right across the world in search of a better life.

Welcome to Aldous Huxley's "Brave New World".


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Is there anything you DO miss Xtreme?...lol


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Exactly the same!!!
Atkins really helped me back in 1999 and after two years on a brown-rice, no fat diet which didn't work, except to give me severe indigestion, I was so pleased that my GP recommended it. This was back when we lived in Indonesia.
Paleofood.com - for recipes is good - do you know this site? 
It's all just recipes.

The almonds were found in a small Onda store, now part of Eroski, but I don't know if he got them from another supplier, because our local Onda doesn't have them at that price.

Nice to find someone else who eats this way. I wish I was as trim as you, but there we go, that's life. Someone somewhere has stolen my old body!!

Cheers,
Norma
xxxx






jojo said:


> OMG!!! You sound just like me diet wise! I used to have severe IBS, so bad that some mornings I couldnt leave the house! Around the same time my mother was diagnosed with Coeliacs disease (gluten intollerance). I was at the time very overweight, 16stone and rising. I thought I'd try the Atkins diet! I felt completely better within a week of starting it, I'd had ezcema which also cleared completely, lethargy and tiredness went.... and I lost 6 stone!!!
> 
> I late had tests which confirmed my gluten intollerance and the rest is history!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> Is there anything you DO miss Xtreme?...lol


British Tea Maggie!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> British Tea Maggie!


hahahha... yes, we always get family to bring loads over. We're out of them now so have to pay spanish prices for them. Can anyone tell me why they charge over €1 more for a box of 80 than 2 boxes of 40:confused2:. Supersol this is...it just doesn't make sense!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Cant say I miss that much from the Uk, in terms of food, other than just having more of a choice in general. If I had to be specific I would say pakora, bhajiis and houmous ! lol
Caz.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> bhajiis
> Caz.


Yum yum...bhajiis. I have all the stuff here to make them but can't seem to get the oils at the correct temp so they end up a little undercooked in the middle...tasty tho' :hungry:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Chica said:


> hahahha... yes, we always get family to bring loads over. We're out of them now so have to pay spanish prices for them. Can anyone tell me why they charge over €1 more for a box of 80 than 2 boxes of 40:confused2:. Supersol this is...it just doesn't make sense!!


 jo is picking us up on saterday when we come over for a week and i have asked her what i can bring in return so jo get your thinking cap on and make them all green with envey lol
i would miss loads but spain has more to offer so it would be worth it in my eyes roll on next year when we make the move. if it had not been for my bad luck health wise i would be with you all now moaning about what i miss


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> jo is picking us up on saterday when we come over for a week and i have asked her what i can bring in return so jo get your thinking cap on and make them all green with envey lol
> i would miss loads but spain has more to offer so it would be worth it in my eyes roll on next year when we make the move. if it had not been for my bad luck health wise i would be with you all now moaning about what i miss


M&S undies and Lenor!!!!:clap2: 

xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> jo is picking us up on saterday when we come over for a week and i have asked her what i can bring in return so jo get your thinking cap on and make them all green with envey lol
> i would miss loads but spain has more to offer so it would be worth it in my eyes roll on next year when we make the move. if it had not been for my bad luck health wise i would be with you all now moaning about what i miss


I really dont need anything. My husband brings the cheese over, and in any case, I go to Iceland in Fuengirola for anything else!!!!! ?? Hang on, have you heard of some sweets called "toxic waste" (not only their name but yes, thats what they taste like)??? My kids rave about them?? Newsagents in the UK apparently sell them and my OH always forgets to get any!! Now theres a mission for you Shawn!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I really dont need anything. My husband brings the cheese over, and in any case, I go to Iceland in Fuengirola for anything else!!!!! ?? Hang on, have you heard of some sweets called "toxic waste" (not only their name but yes, thats what they taste like)??? My kids rave about them?? Newsagents in the UK apparently sell them and my OH always forgets to get any!! Now theres a mission for you Shawn!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


I WILL TRY MY BEST FOR THEM JO WILL LET U NO IN THE WEEK IF I HAVE FOUND THEM FOR YOU.
MIND U I HAVE JUST BEEN TASTING THE LOCAL FOSTER'S AND HAD A CURRY MAYBE IF I JUST TRY HARD ENOUGH I CAN PROVIDE U WITH SOME TOXIC WASTE IN THE MORNING 
ONLY JOKING KID'S


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I really dont need anything. My husband brings the cheese over, and in any case, I go to Iceland in Fuengirola for anything else!!!!! ?? Hang on, have you heard of some sweets called "toxic waste" (not only their name but yes, thats what they taste like)??? My kids rave about them?? Newsagents in the UK apparently sell them and my OH always forgets to get any!! Now theres a mission for you Shawn!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


there's pick'n'mix in our todo 100 here that sells them


very acid/bitter

my kids love them too - & especially loved the look on their dad's face when they gave him some:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> there's pick'n'mix in our todo 100 here that sells them
> 
> 
> very acid/bitter
> ...


I havent seen any around here and the kids do look!!!

I licked one once and for the life of me I cannot see the appeal!!! They are disgusting!!! But... kids love em!!!?? No worries if you cant get em Shawn, they'll live without em, not sure they should be allowed thru customs anyway, they're that revolting!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I licked one once and for the life of me I cannot see the appeal!!! They are disgusting!!!


Really?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Really?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> M&S undies and Lenor!!!!:clap2:
> 
> xxx


Undies will be available from September YIPPEE!! when M&S opens in la canada! and I get my Lenor from Gib on the monthly pilgrimage to stock up on cheap cigarettes! 
Shame you arent closer Tally I could get some for you! 

Sue x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont really miss any food as my tastes have changed somewhat since I have been here ... but it is nice when you come across things you havent had in while in Iceland or Morrisons! lol 

I actually miss the "womens" aisle that you get in most big Brit supermarkets ..... rows and rows of shampoo, face creams, incredible products that take 10 years off you just for 9.99! (yeah right! but I fall for it all the time!) .... ridiculously named bubble baths and shower gels ... all smelling gorgeous and costing a small fortune ..... I can spend hours reading all the labels and deciding just what I MUST HAVE to make my life complete when wandering down these aisles ...... :Cry::Cry: I miss them a lot sometimes!


----------

